# battery monitor

## sil3nt

can anyone help me get the battery monitor working so i can see how much juice is left in my laptop....ive check on gentoo-wiki and still cant seem to figure it out

----------

## defenderBG

Did you enable battery support while you were compiling your kernel?

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i battery

(and give some info about laptop model)

----------

## sil3nt

```
silent@apollo ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i battery

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

```

its an acer travelmate 4222WLMi

```
silent@apollo ~ $ cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -i battery

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

```

----------

## defenderBG

Ok, try

cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state

What is the output?

Compile your kernel with both CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY and CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 as modules. Modprobe them and paste the relevant output of the dmesg

post /boot/grub/grub.conf (if you are using grub) or the lilo.conf

----------

## sil3nt

```
silent@apollo ~ $ dmesg|grep battery

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

```

```
silent@apollo ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/*/state

present:                 yes

capacity state:          ok

charging state:          charged

present rate:            0 mA

remaining capacity:      3560 mAh

present voltage:         0 mV

```

both were compiled into my kerney(the * option) not as modules(this should still work fine correct?)

```
silent@apollo ~ $ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         4000 mAh

last full capacity:      3560 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          10800 mV

design capacity warning: 300 mAh

design capacity low:     142 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  32 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  32 mAh

model number:            ZB01

serial number:           1027

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                11        

```

----------

## defenderBG

From what I see your battery is working, what is the problem? Are you trying to use a specific plugin to monitor it? Ttry to edit it and set the right path to the battery there.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here

----------

## sil3nt

yes im running gnome and when i try and add the battery monitor app it doesnt function properly

----------

## eccerr0r

Make sure you're using software that supports reading battery state from ACPI versus APM (or set the options to use ACPI)?

----------

